# how to give liquid antibiotics



## LaurenA14 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a sulcata that is a little over a year old he weighs .3 lbs and has an upper respiratory infection. I took him to the vet and they gave me liquid baytril. I have to give him .08cc twice a day. Any idea on the best way to give it to him? The vet said to just open his mouth but everytime I try he sucks his head into his shell.


----------



## wellington (Oct 4, 2014)

@Yvonne G will be able to help.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 4, 2014)

I had very good experience and luck doing this!!!! I had to do this with my baby sulcata who was very tiny for almost 2 mos!!! So I hope this technique helps you as well!! Gently rub the tip of the syringe across your torts mouth & be careful due to the jerky and unknown movements your tort is going to do, you don't want to poke his eyes. This can be stressful for your tortoise too! But after a few minutes, maybe even up to 10 - 15 min your tortoise will eventually open his mouth and this is your opportunity. However, in the mean time if your tort is getting very stressed out, take a break if there is a lot of head and jerking movements, he will probably suck his head in and out a number of times and his arms & legs may be flailing! Also be carful to gently dispense the medication in, as it can go right back out his nose and mouth!! Good luck!


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 4, 2014)

I mixed mine with pumpkin puree (the kind you make pies with). Ate it right up.


----------



## leigti (Oct 4, 2014)

Depending on the consistency of the medication this technique might work. I used it when I had to give my tortoise worm medication. I brought out the infamous Romain lettuce leaf squirt of the medicine onto it and rub it around, let it dry for a few minutes and rolled up the leaf like a burito. . And then hand fed it to my tortoise she ate it right up.


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 5, 2014)

I have to give mine the same medicine! I'm hoping it goes well. My poor guys top beak is missing so he can't fully close his mouth so I can just put the syringe in but the vet said it will also help to hold him slanted (like head up and tail down) to help it go down easier


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 6, 2014)

Number1Platypus said:


> I have to give mine the same medicine! I'm hoping it goes well. My poor guys top beak is missing so he can't fully close his mouth so I can just put the syringe in but the vet said it will also help to hold him slanted (like head up and tail down) to help it go down easier


 Poor guy! What happened?


----------



## tortadise (Oct 6, 2014)

Try soaking him in warm water and picking him up and tilting his flank down and head kinda upwards. He should stick his head and neck out when you do this, then you can grab him behind the head and administer it orally, a small syringe will be good to use. Tortoises have connected nasal passage to the mouth. So make sure and get it as far back into his mouth as possible so he doesn't spew it out his nostrils.


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 6, 2014)

Someone should make a video of how to orally administer medication to a tort that is small enough to pick up and hold. A good technique I learned is to tip them forward and when they pop their head out, take the pointer fingers and place them on either side of the skull and along the neck and gently squeeze, this prevents the head from going back in and does not hurt them, as long as you don't squeeze to hard, but you don't want it to be weak that they can slip through. A second person can come with a wide tongue depressor and gently press the depressor to one side of the beak and a finger to the other side (where the top and bottom beak meet) this pressure causes them to open up and then quickly, but carefully insert depressor into the mouth to keep it open and get the syringe or tube and insert into the back of the throat to prevent aspiration, the depressor can be removed, they don't close their mouth when something is in there, and slowly inject the fluid in the mouth giving time to swallow. A feeder tube should be lubed and then be slowly inserted down the throat until resistance is met, then stop. Liqiud should be slowly injected into the stomach, if the fluid is seen coming up around tube, remove tube carefully and fast. Invert tortoise so head faces down, let any excess fluid drain out mouth to prevent aspiration, lower fluid to be injected next time. tube feeding should be 3 to 4 days apart, reptiles digest slower than other creatures. Once done with all this, let them be in their warm tank to get over stress, a nice soak the next day is good too, but try not bother them too much. Reptiles get over stress very slowly, can take a week or more normally.

Notes: tube should be straight in the mouth and depressor should be evenly placed in mouth, the bottom jaw of tortoises is not fused like a mammal, the bones float and can be broken easily if too rough inserting anything or if beak gets bad enough.


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 6, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Poor guy! What happened?


I got him from people my cousin knows a month and 3 weeks ago and he was in really bad shape, the top beak was broken and what was left was curling up and the bottom was over grown and he had pretty much no nose. Skin was all messed up and it was living in the completely wrong substrate :/ I've taken him to the vet 3 times since I got him :/ and yesterday I realized he had a respitory infection so he needs medicine for that and he's getting tested for worms :/ this poor guys been through hell but he's getting better and I'm hoping he doesn't hate me for it!


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 6, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> Someone should make a video of how to orally administer medication to a tort that is small enough to pick up and hold. A good technique I learned is to tip them forward and when they pop their head out, take the pointer fingers and place them on either side of the skull and along the neck and gently squeeze, this prevents the head from going back in and does not hurt them, as long as you don't squeeze to hard, but you don't want it to be weak that they can slip through. A second person can come with a wide tongue depressor and gently press the depressor to one side of the beak and a finger to the other side (where the top and bottom beak meet) this pressure causes them to open up and then quickly, but carefully insert depressor into the mouth to keep it open and get the syringe or tube and insert into the back of the throat to prevent aspiration, the depressor can be removed, they don't close their mouth when something is in there, and slowly inject the fluid in the mouth giving time to swallow. A feeder tube should be lubed and then be slowly inserted down the throat until resistance is met, then stop. Liqiud should be slowly injected into the stomach, if the fluid is seen coming up around tube, remove tube carefully and fast. Invert tortoise so head faces down, let any excess fluid drain out mouth to prevent aspiration, lower fluid to be injected next time. tube feeding should be 3 to 4 days apart, reptiles digest slower than other creatures. Once done with all this, let them be in their warm tank to get over stress, a nice soak the next day is good too, but try not bother them too much. Reptiles get over stress very slowly, can take a week or more normally.
> 
> Notes: tube should be straight in the mouth and depressor should be evenly placed in mouth, the bottom jaw of tortoises is not fused like a mammal, the bones float and can be broken easily if too rough inserting anything or if beak gets bad enough.


I would do a video but I'm not sure how much help I would be since I'm sure it's a million times easier for me, look at my turtles mouth. If you think it will still help let me know and I'll take one


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 6, 2014)

Number1Platypus said:


> I got him from people my cousin knows a month and 3 weeks ago and he was in really bad shape, the top beak was broken and what was left was curling up and the bottom was over grown and he had pretty much no nose. Skin was all messed up and it was living in the completely wrong substrate :/ I've taken him to the vet 3 times since I got him :/ and yesterday I realized he had a respitory infection so he needs medicine for that and he's getting tested for worms :/ this poor guys been through hell but he's getting better and I'm hoping he doesn't hate me for it!


Awwww...poor guy!! It sure sounds like he had a rough time before you came along! Good thing you took him in! Well at least you are doing a good thing by trying & taking good care of him! Good job


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 6, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Awwww...poor guy!! It sure sounds like he had a rough time before you came along! Good thing you took him in! Well at least you are doing a good thing by trying & taking good care of him! Good job


Thanks! This forum has helped me so much! Everyone is so awesome and helpful idk what I'd do without it lol


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Is his beak growing back?


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah kind of. It will never be normal though :/ but now you can see where his nose is


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 7, 2014)

When I gave anti-biotics to my tort, I used to hold him while his head faced the wall, move his legs that try to cover his head, and pry his mouth open to give him the medicine...


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 7, 2014)

Number1Platypus said:


> Yeah kind of. It will never be normal though :/ but now you can see where his nose is


Aww! I hope he's well soon!


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 7, 2014)

He usually sticks his head out but once he sees the syringe he sticks it back it but since he mouth can't close I just push it in his mouth, I still kinda wait for his head to come out a little though, then I give him a little baby food with the syringe and he likes that lol. He's still not eating though so I'm hoping he does soon, and thank you!!


----------

